# 52 Thoroughbreds Need Homes before slaughter! Scam



## Yorkshire_Rose

Its making it way round again, starting in January 2011 and is now at it again.

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/horses.asp
Please becareful.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## jenny22

no slaughterer would put down mares in foal, theyd be hung drawn and quartered, I too feel its a scam.

jenn


----------



## leashedForLife

actually, this was a REAL case at the time.

the folks who posted it are not responsible for idiots who re-post it & don't look at the *#$%#&*@! * date.

also - they *do* slaughter mares in foal, it's a nice bonus, as they weigh more than a barren mare. 
[assuming of course that they've been fed - not starved.] but butchering mares in foal is an everyday event.

FYI - 
90% of the horses sold for meat are under 5-YO & healthy - NOT aged, crippled, feeble, sick, etc. 
when hormone-replacement therapy was the medical standard, FOALS produced by HRT-urine mares 
were also sent to slaughter, often as soon as they were weaned - they were warmbloods, as draft-mares 
make more gallons of urine per head.


----------



## leashedForLife

Virginia Equestrian.com

*emphasis added - *


> _ 52 Thoroughbreds Find Homes Via Facebook
> 
> Date Added: 2/4/2011
> 
> Please note, this article is from TheHorse.com - see the link below.
> 
> Some people view Facebook as little more than a communication tool for keeping in touch with friends & family.
> But Lynn Boggs recently turned to the social media platform to find homes for 52 Ohio Thoroughbreds in need.
> The message she posted on Facebook gained international attention within hours, and all of the horses
> were placed in new homes within five days.
> 
> Boggs' close friend, Daniel C. Sterns, DVM, died on Jan. 27. She was instantly faced the task of rehoming Sterns'
> 52 Thoroughbreds. Sterns was a longtime fixture in the Thoroughbred racing community, having worked
> as a track veterinarian before founding the Ohio Thoroughbred Breeders & Owners. He also served as president
> of Ohio Horsemen's Benevolent & Protection Association, & was an active Thoroughbred breeder at the time
> of his death.
> 
> After Sterns' son dismantled his father's breeding & racing farm, *he gave Boggs and her boyfriend, Jerry Noss,
> a week to find homes for the 52 horses.* He planned to send any unadopted animals to auction.
> Boggs, who owns 10 racehorses herself, posted a plea for help on her Facebook page, & within 10 minutes
> she had her first response.
> 
> Boggs' post spread like wildfire. Countless people reposted it on Facebook, tweeted it on Twitter, & e-mailed it
> around the globe. One post on Boggs' wall read "How great is Facebook. I am 'friends' with Mike Smith (Zenyatta's
> jockey) & he actually posted this situation on his wall."
> 
> The impromptu Facebook campaign was more successful than Boggs could have imagined -- she received
> more than 4,000 phone calls & hundreds of text messages about the horses. "They were adopted out one here,
> & one there. A few people took three because they had room. The biggest lot was 11, & that was a personal friend."
> 
> She said that she was cautious of adopting out large lots of horses, for fear they would end up at auction,
> which is exactly what she'd set out to avoid.
> 
> Four days later, on Feb. 1, the last horse left the farm around 10:30 p.m.
> 
> "I can't believe how this has spread on the Internet," Boggs said. "I had a girl from Germany call me and she said,
> 'I'll be in the states sometime this year, but I have a friend who is willing to take a horse for me until I get back."
> She noted that just this morning (Feb. 3), a Hopi Indian from North Dakota called her & offered the horses a home.
> 
> *Although Boggs avoided mentioning 'slaughter' in her original posting; subsequent posts by other
> concerned parties mentioned this as a possibility, should the horses not find new homes.* "I didn't want to say
> slaughter; I hate that word," she said, noting she didn't believe they would have that end. She thinks the post
> gained even more momentum when the word 'slaughter' entered the description.
> 
> Boggs said she was overwhelmed with the support she got, but encourages the people who weren't able
> to take one of the 52 to find another horse to adopt: "I'm getting 1,200 calls a day & there's a horse out there
> that needs to be rescued. There should not be a horse in the USA that would need to be rescued or die of starvation
> or go to the killers, if everyone just stepped up like they did for these horses. ... Even if it's not one of these horses,
> unwanted horses are all over the Internet." _
> 
> Article is from The Horse (dot) com website:
> 
> The Horse | 52 Thoroughbreds Find Homes Via Facebook


----------



## leashedForLife

Eventing Nation - 
on-line site devoted to 3-day & 5-day eventing, which uses many warmbloods, T-breds, Anglo-Arabs, 
Holsteiners, Irish Sports, & other active, powerful breeds with good bone & speed.

EVENTING NATION: 52 Thoroughbreds Find Homes via Facebook in 4 Days



> _ Eventing Nation's good friend Jackie Smith of Ohio adopted two of the horses, & Jackie e-mailed us
> that you can read about their adventures from the horses' perspective at Jackie's blog. [*The Adventures of Jack & Jill*]
> 
> I can't say enough about the wonderful work of Jackie & all the other people who helped to spread the word
> & find homes for these horses. I can't wait to see some of these 52 Facebook horses grow up to become great eventers.
> Go eventing! _


From the Comments - 


> 11. Brittany | February 4, 2011 1:28 AM | Reply
> _Wow, this is crazy. A friend of mine actually texted me last night telling me about this.
> He asked if I wanted a free horse, & [said] that his friend's Grandfather had died & he had 52 horses
> that needed to find homes or they would go to slaughter.. TOTALLY crazy that this showed up on EventingNation.
> Small world. _


Stone Gate Farm's blog of their adopted T-breds:
The Adventures of Jack & Jill


----------



## leashedForLife

Obit: DR. DANIEL CHARLES STEARNS III Obituary: View DANIEL STEARNS's Obituary by The Plain Dealer


> DR. DANIEL CHARLES STEARNS III
> 
> STEARNS
> _DR. DANIEL CHARLES STEARNS III, D.V.M., age 89. Beloved husband of the late Nancy (Littlefield);
> loving father of Daniel Charles IV (wife Anna Marie) Stearns; dear brother of Georgiana Albright.
> 
> Dr. Stearns was a U.S. Army Veteran, a member of the Ohio HBPA and the Mentor Harbor Yacht Club.
> He was the owner of the Euclid Veterinarian Hospital Inc. since 1948.
> Family suggests donations be made to an Animal Shelter of one's choice.
> Interment at Willoughby Cemetery on Sharpe Ave. _
> Funeral service 11 a.m. Wednesday, Feb. 2, 2011 at MONREAL FUNERAL HOME, 35400 CURTIS BLVD,
> EASTLAKE. VISITATION 2-4 & 6-8 PM, TUESDAY AT THE FUNERAL HOME.


guestbook, with 143 remembrances, many from his clients recalling his kindness & devoted care: 
DR. DANIEL CHARLES STEARNS III Guest Book: sign their guest book, share your condolences, or read their obituary at The Plain Dealer

column: 


> Daniel Charles Stearns III was a leading veterinarian & horse breeder
> Published: Thursday, February 03, 2011, 2:30 PM
> Updated: Thursday, February 03, 2011, 2:33 PM
> By Grant Segall
> _Euclid veterinarian Daniel Charles Stearns III tended Cleveland police horses, bred winning racehorses
> & championed Ohio State's Victory Bell. He died Jan. 27 at Euclid Hospital. He was 89.
> "Emergencies, non-emergencies, whatever you had, he'd take care of it for you." said Sgt. James Berry
> of the Cleveland Mounted Police. "He'd give you the shirt off his back."
> 
> "He would treat the animals first & worry about the money later," said Natalie Machek, Stearns' former client
> & employee. "If you can make payments in a year, that's fine. If not, it's no problem."
> 
> Stearns was raised in Collinwood & later inducted to Collinwood High School's Hall of Fame. At Ohio State,
> he was president of his fraternity & helped sell war-bonds. He became a captain in the U.S. Army & took animals
> to Europe to restock farms after World War II.
> Stearns went back to Ohio State for his veterinary degree and led a committee proposing a Victory Bell
> to celebrate wins at war and in football. The university raised the two-ton bell in 1954, & Stearns helped ring it
> for 15 minutes after a win in 1998.
> "It was a long time in coming," he told The Plain Dealer, "but I'm very grateful for the opportunity
> to participate in the great tradition that I had a hand in starting."
> 
> Stearns briefly worked at racetracks in Florida. In 1948, he opened Euclid Veterinary Hospital, Inc, a solo practice. The Euclid resident worked 12-hour days there until late in life.
> He also tended horses at Thistledown, Cranwood & other local tracks. He owned Harmony Hill Farm
> in Belmont County, O., & bred horses there that won several races in Ohio & West Virginia. He named some
> of the animals in honor of his alma maters, including Railroader, Collinwood Reunion & Beat Michigan.
> 
> Stearns was elected president several years in a row of the Ohio & West Virginia division of the Horsemen's
> Benevolence & Protective Association. He kept a motorboat at Mentor Harbor Yacht Club.
> 
> He outlived his wife of 57 years, the former Nancy Littlefield. His only child, Daniel IV, owns the hospital today
> & employs several veterinarians there.
> Monreal Funeral Home handled Stearns' arrangements._


his portrait, with a homing-pigeon squab perched on the shoulder of his scrubs: 
http://media.cleveland.com/obituaries_impact/photo/stearnsjpg-7bc9dc0bc9542fdc.jpg


----------



## leashedForLife

Powered by Google Docs



> _ Cleveland Gold Cup renamed in memory of Daniel Stearns, DVM
> 
> Thistledowns Cleveland Gold Cup stakes-race has been renamed to honor the memory of Daniel C. Stearns III,
> a veterinarian who served Ohio racing throughout his long career. Beginning with the 44th running on July 2,
> the race will be known as the Daniel Stearns Cleveland Gold Cup.
> 
> The name change was initiated by a request from Cleveland horse owner, Ryan Brady, to the Ohio Thoroughbred
> Breeders & Owners (OTBO), Thistledown race-track & the Advisory Board. The change was approved
> by the Ohio State Racing Commission on March 10.
> 
> "How appropriate that one of our Ohio-funded stake races should be named to honor Dr. Stearns, said OTBO Executive
> Director Gayle Babst. He was one of the founding fathers of the OTBO in the late 1950s and among those who worked
> on legislation to create the Ohio Thoroughbred Race Fund. The outpouring of tributes from the Cleveland area
> horse industry has been tremendous, & still continues. His life and his commitment to the racing industry
> in Ohio certainly merit this honor.
> 
> Dr. Stearns had owned Euclid Veterinarian Hospital since 1948 & maintained his practice until his death
> on January 27 at age 89. A breeder himself and a strong advocate of controlled medication, he was
> a frequent contributor to the Horsemens Journal & also was the magazines secretary. He was president
> of the Ohio-Waterford Horsemens Benevolent & Protective Association (HBPA) from 1961 to 1971,
> served as an adviser to the National HBPA after serving on its Board of Directors, & was a past chair
> of the National HBPA Assistance Committee.
> Dr. Stearns was a United States Army veteran.
> 
> The Cleveland Gold Cup is a 1 1/8-mile race for three-year-old Ohio-breds and carries a $75,000
> purse. The race debuted in 1968. _


the winner this year: Trophy Boy
Trophy Boy wins $75,000 Stearns Gold Cup at Thistledown | cleveland.com


----------

